# CA18DET Metal Head Gasket



## Pulsar-NX-SE (Mar 23, 2005)

I have searched every where I can possible think of ( Yes that includes Nissan Forums ) and followed up on every hit ( And there have been many )
but I can't find a source for a CA18DET Metal Head Gasket. I found a lot of sites on the internet that once carried them but they apparently don't any more. I really wanted an HKS but they no longer stock them either. 

If anyone out there has a source or knows of a source that currently stocks and sells the CA18DET Metal Head Gasket I would be forever in your debt. It is the only remaining part keeping me from assembling my Long Block.

Thanks


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

go to www.takakaira.com
click on performance parts
then go to the tomei section
they have metal head gaskets in 1.0, 1.2, 1.5, 1.8, 2.0 for $260


----------



## Pulsar-NX-SE (Mar 23, 2005)

Kouki S14 said:


> go to www.takakaira.com
> click on performance parts
> then go to the tomei section
> they have metal head gaskets in 1.0, 1.2, 1.5, 1.8, 2.0 for $260


Thank You I've been looking for weeks


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Pulsar-NX-SE said:


> I have searched every where I can possible think of ( Yes that includes Nissan Forums ) and followed up on every hit ( And there have been many )
> but I can't find a source for a CA18DET Metal Head Gasket. I found a lot of sites on the internet that once carried them but they apparently don't any more. I really wanted an HKS but they no longer stock them either.
> 
> If anyone out there has a source or knows of a source that currently stocks and sells the CA18DET Metal Head Gasket I would be forever in your debt. It is the only remaining part keeping me from assembling my Long Block.
> ...


 I can get NISMO units for $250. Let me know if you're still interested. And you couldn't have really looked good on this forum because I'm but a PM away.

Dee


----------

